# Dolphin lahm und paar Probleme mit KDE4

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

ist bei euch der Dolphin-Dateimanager auch so extrem langsam? Das Scrollen im Ordner-Tree ist diashow-mässig und das Scrollen in der Ordneransicht ist auch nicht der Hit in Tüten. Gut, der Rechner hier ist nicht mehr das aller neuste Produkt (Athlon 2600+), aber ein so altes Relikt ist er auch nicht. 3D-Effekte sind abgeschaltet (also keine Transparenz o.ä.). Was mich auch nervt (schon seit jeher bei KDE) sind diese alternierenden Zeilenfarben in der Ordneransicht. Dasselbe macht der Konqueror ja auch. Das ist irgendwie störend - lässt sich aber nicht abschalten (liegt dann wohl an QT?). Der Konqueror ist btw um ganze Größenordnungen flotter beim scrollen.

Was ich noch mit KDE4 nicht hinbekommen habe sind die Tastenkombinationen um Programme zu öffnen. Unter KDE3 hatte ich immer META+T für Terminal, META+E für den Dateimanager und META+R für "Programm ausführen". Geht alles nicht mehr. Ich weise dem Dolphin explizit META+E als shortcut zu, aber passieren tut rein gar nichts wenn ich diese Kombi drücke. Völlig egal welche andere Kombi ich mir ausdenke - kein Programm öffnet sich.

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## l3u

Daß Dolphin so lahm ist, daß es keinen Spaß macht, damit zu arbeiten, kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab hier auch ne alte Mühle am Laufen (Athlon XP 1800+).

----------

## Hilefoks

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ist bei euch der Dolphin-Dateimanager auch so extrem langsam?

 

Mh... bei mir nicht. Dolphin als auch Konqueror in der Dateiansicht setzen, soweit ich weiss, die gleichen Komponenten ein. Die Dateiansicht selbst sollte bei beiden daher gleich schnell sein. Hast du die Preview-Ansicht offen? Läuft Nepomuk? Das könnten Gründe dafür sein.

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Was mich auch nervt (schon seit jeher bei KDE) sind diese alternierenden Zeilenfarben in der Ordneransicht. Dasselbe macht der Konqueror ja auch. Das ist irgendwie störend - lässt sich aber nicht abschalten (liegt dann wohl an QT?). Der Konqueror ist btw um ganze Größenordnungen flotter beim scrollen.

 

Technisch gibt es keinen Grund dafür. Soll heissen in Qt kann man es für ein QAbstractItemView Objekt mit setAlternatingRowColors(bool) ein und ausschalten. Ob es dafür auch (schon) eine Option gibt weiss ich allerdings nicht. Ein Wish auf bugs.kde.org könnte im Zweifel aber diese Option bringen (falls es einen solchen noch nicht gibt).

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Was ich noch mit KDE4 nicht hinbekommen habe sind die Tastenkombinationen um Programme zu öffnen.

 

Also ich habe das gerade mal ausprobiert und muss sagen das es bei mir funktioniert. Vielleicht hast du nur vergessen irgendwo einen entsprechenden Hacken zu setzten?

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## gimpel

Dolphin ist hier nur dann lahm, wenn die "Informationen" Leiste (F11) sichtbar ist, aber dann wirklich unerträglich.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Dolphin ist hier nur dann lahm, wenn die "Informationen" Leiste (F11) sichtbar ist, aber dann wirklich unerträglich.

 

aha !   :Very Happy: 

danke vielmals

----------

## mastacloak

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   Was mich auch nervt (schon seit jeher bei KDE) sind diese alternierenden Zeilenfarben in der Ordneransicht. Dasselbe macht der Konqueror ja auch. Das ist irgendwie störend - lässt sich aber nicht abschalten (liegt dann wohl an QT?). Der Konqueror ist btw um ganze Größenordnungen flotter beim scrollen. 
> 
> Technisch gibt es keinen Grund dafür. Soll heissen in Qt kann man es für ein QAbstractItemView Objekt mit setAlternatingRowColors(bool) ein und ausschalten. Ob es dafür auch (schon) eine Option gibt weiss ich allerdings nicht. Ein Wish auf bugs.kde.org könnte im Zweifel aber diese Option bringen (falls es einen solchen noch nicht gibt).

 

Ich nutze den qtcurve widget style (x11-themes/qtcurve) für KDE 3. Den gibt's auch für Qt4 (x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4). Da habe ich keine alternierenden Zeilenfarben. Es lässt sich in dem style aber auch nicht aktivieren. Scheint also per default deaktiviert zu sein. Nett ist auch, dass es für qtcurve eine gtk-engine (x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve) gibt. Damit passen sich Firefox & Co. besser ins KDE ein.

----------

## Vortex375

Was habt ihr für ein Problem mit alternierenden Zeilenfarben? Ich finde das ein ausgesprochen praktisches Feature.

Und falls einige von euch eine nVidia-Grafikkarte haben: Mit nVidia hat man unter KDE4 zu teil ziemlich Performance-Probleme, gerade beim scrollen und so. Das gilt auch bei deaktivierten Desktop-Effekten. Die neu erscheinende nVidia-Treiberserie soll angeblich Performance-Fixes enthalten, die diese Probleme beheben.

Aber bis die neuen Treiber erscheinen kann es noch eine unbestimmte Zeit dauern...

----------

## BlackEye

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   ist bei euch der Dolphin-Dateimanager auch so extrem langsam? 
> 
> Mh... bei mir nicht. Dolphin als auch Konqueror in der Dateiansicht setzen, soweit ich weiss, die gleichen Komponenten ein. Die Dateiansicht selbst sollte bei beiden daher gleich schnell sein. Hast du die Preview-Ansicht offen? Läuft Nepomuk? Das könnten Gründe dafür sein.

 

Die Preview-Ansicht ist offen (F11), aber macht keinen unterschied. Ob die nun offen oder geschlossen ist ändert an der Scrollperformance in der Datei oder Ordnerliste leider gar nichts. Ich hab den Dolphin und den Konqueror btw mit der Ordneransicht wie ich es von Windows her gewohnt bin eingestellt. Und diese Ordneransichten unterscheiden sich zwischen Dolphin und Konqueror in der Form, als das sie beim Dolphin einen grauen und in Konqueror einen rein weissen Hintergrund hat. Man möge jetzt denken, dass es eine rein visuelle Unterscheidung ist, aber das kann nicht sein. Denn gerade eben diese Ordneransicht scrollt im Konqeuror flüssig und im Dolphin eben nicht. Manche mögen jetzt denken dass das eine reine Nichtigkeit ist - aber wenn man den ganzen Tag öfter mit einem Dateibrowser arbeiten muss und dann mit so einem Geruckel und Gehake konfrontiert wird, kommt man automatisch auf den Gedanken: "Wieso geht das unter Windows auf einem stein alten Rechner eigentlich butter weich und wieso muss ich mich hier mit sowas herumquälen".

Wie gesagt, im Konqueror ist diese Ordneransicht flüssig - wohingegen die Dateiliste (ich habe die detaillierte Listenansicht eingeschaltet) wiederum in beiden Browsern ruckelt..

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   Was ich noch mit KDE4 nicht hinbekommen habe sind die Tastenkombinationen um Programme zu öffnen. 
> 
> Also ich habe das gerade mal ausprobiert und muss sagen das es bei mir funktioniert. Vielleicht hast du nur vergessen irgendwo einen entsprechenden Hacken zu setzten?

 

Hm... Ich wüsste nicht dass man noch irgendwo einen Haken setzen muss? Ich hab schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Seltsam dass bei mir dieses Phänomen an zwei voneinander unabhängigen Rechnern auftritt. Bei beiden geht es nicht mit einer Tastenkombi z.B. den Taschenrechner zu öffnen.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Was habt ihr für ein Problem mit alternierenden Zeilenfarben? Ich finde das ein ausgesprochen praktisches Feature.

 

Ich finde es störend und nervös. Zu viele Farben und unterschiedliche Hervorhebungen sind IMHO nicht hilfreich wenn man schnell etwas zu erledigen hat oder sucht. Sieht vielleicht nett aus, aber bringt beim allgemeinen Arbeiten mit dem Teil eigentlich keinen Vorteil. Ich habe halt den Verdacht dass diese Farbalternierung den Geschwindigkeitseinbruch beim Scrollen verursacht. Dann hätte ich lieber ein flüssiges scrollen und verzichte auf dieses Gimmick. Aber vielleicht hängt es damit auch gar nicht in Verbindung..

Vielleicht ist auch alles noch nicht ausgereift genug. Aber immerhin ist es doch schon KDE 4.1 und nicht 4.0...

----------

## franzf

@alternierender Hintergrund in Listen

Man kann es ja mal mit einem angepassten Farbschema versuchen:

systemsettings -> Erscheinungsbild -> Farben -> Tab "Farbauswahl"

Hier in der ComboBox unter der Vorschau "Auswahl" auswählen und nach Belieben "normaler Hintergrund" und "alternativer Hintergrund" verändern.

Man kann sich die zwei Werte so einstellen, dass man sie unterscheiden kann, aber so nah beieinander liegen, dass sie "keinen Augenkrebs verursachen"...

EDIT:

So was dolles, das hat bei kde-3.5 immer funktioniert, nur in der dolphin_part werden eigene Farben gesetzt. Was bringt einem da noch ein eigenes, angepasstes Farbschema, wenn sich zentrale Komponenten nicht mehr dran halten  :Sad: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

Es läßt sich ändern, das in der listenansicht im Dolphin jede 2. zeile einen anderen Background hat.

franzf du warst auf dem richtigen weg aber leider hast du in der ComboBox die falschen Kategorie ausgewählt.  :Wink: 

Für die Listenansicht läßt sich die farben für den "normalen hintergrund" und "alternativen Hintergrund" in der "View" Kategorie einstellen und nicht in der "Selection" Kategorie.

----------

## BlackEye

ahhh... ausgezeichnet  :Smile: 

wieder ein kleines Problemchen weniger... nett nett

danke!

----------

## Vortex375

Generell: Wenn es ruckelt, dann schaltet den Oxygen Widget-Style ab! Der ist irgendwie schlecht programmiert oder zu aufwändig oder das Opfer von Bugs im Grafiktreiber, auf jeden Fall ist er recht langsam. Schalte ich auf einen anderen Style um (z.B. "Plastique" oder "Cleanlooks") läuft alles viel flüssiger. Dafür sieht es aber auch entsprechend bescheiden aus.

Wenn ihr was optisch ansprechendes wollt, das trotzdem flott läuft, dann ladet euch den Bespin Style.

 *Quote:*   

> Man möge jetzt denken, dass es eine rein visuelle Unterscheidung ist, aber das kann nicht sein. Denn gerade eben diese Ordneransicht scrollt im Konqeuror flüssig und im Dolphin eben nicht.

 

Ist bei mir, wie ich eben festgestellt habe, genauso. Zwar ist das Scrollen in Dolphin nicht wirklich extrem langsam, aber im Konqueror scrollt es sich in der Ordnerliste eindeutig flüssiger. Die Dateiansicht daneben verhält sich dagegen bei beiden genau gleich (ist ja auch das gleiche Widget).

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass Dolphin in der Ordnerliste keinen horizontalen Scrollbalken anzeigt und auch nicht automatisch scrollt. Das macht die Liste nutzlos.

Und a bissel OT:

 *Quote:*   

> Zu viele Farben und unterschiedliche Hervorhebungen sind IMHO nicht hilfreich wenn man schnell etwas zu erledigen hat oder sucht. Sieht vielleicht nett aus, aber bringt beim allgemeinen Arbeiten mit dem Teil eigentlich keinen Vorteil.

 

Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Aber die alternierenden Farben bei Listen haben (für mich) einen riesigen Vorteil: Wenn die Liste viele Spalten hat, verrutscht man nicht so leicht mit dem Auge eine Spalte nach oben oder unten. Beim Konqueror in KDE3 musste ich manchmal mit dem Finger am Bildschirm entlang fahren, um sicher zu gehen, dass die abgelesene Größe auch wirklich zu der richtigen Datei passt.

----------

## BlackEye

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass Dolphin in der Ordnerliste keinen horizontalen Scrollbalken anzeigt und auch nicht automatisch scrollt. Das macht die Liste nutzlos.

 

Stimmt! Und ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit was mich an der Liste eigentlich stört. Sie kam mir irgendwie komisch vor. Hab ich gar nicht bemerkt  :Smile:  Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst...

Ich werd dann wohl doch wieder den Konqui benutzt als Dateibrowser... erstmal zumindest

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> ... die alternierenden Farben bei Listen haben (für mich) einen riesigen Vorteil: Wenn die Liste viele Spalten hat, verrutscht man nicht so leicht mit dem Auge eine Spalte nach oben oder unten. Beim Konqueror in KDE3 musste ich manchmal mit dem Finger am Bildschirm entlang fahren, um sicher zu gehen, dass die abgelesene Größe auch wirklich zu der richtigen Datei passt.

 

Das stimmt.. Ist das einzige Argument was für die Alternierung spricht. Je nachdem wie man damit halt zurecht kommt. In KDE3 war das aber auch schon alternierend. Eigentlich hättest Du dort also keine Probleme haben dürfen.

Ich hab das damals abgeschaltet bekommen indem ich ein 1px großes weißes Hintergrundbild genommen habe. Damals hab ich das mit den Farbeinstellungen noch nicht gewusst oder es ging erst gar nicht. Aber hier könnte ich eine ganz sanfte alternierung machen. Also Weiß und 5% grau oder so.. mal sehen

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Ich werd dann wohl doch wieder den Konqui benutzt als Dateibrowser... erstmal zumindest

 

Bringt das einen Unterschied? Ich war der Meinung, Konqueror würde dann trotzdem Dolphin als Dateimanager benutzen und das Ergebnis sollte logischerweise dann das gleiche sein.

Oder sieht das mittlerweile wieder anders aus?

----------

## BlackEye

zumindest ist der Ordner-Tree flüssiger im Konqueror und durch eine horizontale Bildlaufleiste auch besser in der Überischt als beim Dolphin.

Irgendwie ist mir der Dolphin noch nicht ausgereift genug... 

Was bei beiden gleich ist, ist die Detailansicht der Ordner!

----------

## firefly

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   Ich werd dann wohl doch wieder den Konqui benutzt als Dateibrowser... erstmal zumindest 
> 
> Bringt das einen Unterschied? Ich war der Meinung, Konqueror würde dann trotzdem Dolphin als Dateimanager benutzen und das Ergebnis sollte logischerweise dann das gleiche sein.
> 
> Oder sieht das mittlerweile wieder anders aus?

 

Falsch Dolphin und Konqueror teilen sich die dateimanager komponente

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Gut zu wissen.

Lustigerweise ist es jetzt bei mir übrigens genau umgekehrt - Konqueror ist um einiges langsamer als Dolphin. Komisch.

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Und falls einige von euch eine nVidia-Grafikkarte haben: Mit nVidia hat man unter KDE4 zu teil ziemlich Performance-Probleme, gerade beim scrollen und so. Das gilt auch bei deaktivierten Desktop-Effekten. Die neu erscheinende nVidia-Treiberserie soll angeblich Performance-Fixes enthalten, die diese Probleme beheben.
> 
> Aber bis die neuen Treiber erscheinen kann es noch eine unbestimmte Zeit dauern...

 

6 Tage ist recht kurz für unbestimmte Zeit  :Smile: 

Ich hab das ebuild aus dem zen-overlay genommen.

Erste Tests zeigen eine spürbare Verbesserung der Performance bei aktivierten Desktop-Effekten!

Und wegen Bespin:

Der Style schaut nicht nur besser aus (und lässt sich umfangreicher konfigurieren), der ist auch performanter als oxygen (und in meinen Augen auch als QtCurve).

Was ich mittlerweile richtig genial finde: Es lassen sich presets speichern, die nicht nur die Style-Einstellungen sichern, sondern auch das Farbschema! Damit lassen sich perfekt abgestimmte Voreinstellungen zusammenbasteln  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 6 Tage ist recht kurz für unbestimmte Zeit 
> 
> Ich hab das ebuild aus dem zen-overlay genommen.
> 
> Erste Tests zeigen eine spürbare Verbesserung der Performance bei aktivierten Desktop-Effekten!
> ...

 

sprechen wir von dem neuen nvidia treiber von nvidia oder nur die gepatchte version von der "alten" beta 177.13-r2 ?

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2008/13071.html

EDIT: ups. kommando zurück. im zen-overlay gibts ja schon die aller aller neuesten, grad erst gesehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Jau, mit allerneustem nvidia-Treiber ( 177.68 ) und nach ausführen von

```
nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2
```

ist der KDE4-Desktop so flüssig wie nie zuvor. Es ist sogar richtig begeisternd.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Manche Benutzer von NVidia-Karten haben mit dieser Einstellung aber arge Darstellungsprobleme mit den aktuellen Beta-Treibern.

----------

